# San Clemente...opinions?



## Cornshloger (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey!
I have had milking goats for about four years now. I am getting a lot of interest from people about goat meat. So I'm deciding to breed in more of a meat type goat with my milkers. But, I'm also very interested in raising heritage breed type animals. So I ran across the San Clemente and low and behold there are some for sale a couple hours north of me. From the San Clemente breed website and other research I'm not finding a whole lot of first hand experience. I'm curious if anybody here has or is raising them and what they think of them as being a duel purpose hardy type of goat. I live in north western Wisconsin so they need to be adaptable to season change. I'm going to have a good chat with the person selling soon and I'm sure that will clear up lots of questions but I would love to hear other peoples thoughts and opinions on this breed. Thanks much!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

San Clemente? Ive never heard of it (which isnt unusual for me) Can you post a pic of one?


----------



## Cornshloger (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/goats/sanclemente/index.htm
Here is a link with pictures and the same basic information. They are very beautiful, like all goats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy they sure look & sound fascinating, what do you have in mind? Bucks or does & crossing them with what?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont know much about them but the lady we bought our ND from had them and she bred some ND with it. They do haave a registry for them http://www.scigoats.org/


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful creatures! Is there a market for them?


----------



## Cornshloger (Jun 14, 2010)

From what I have read they are really encouraging people to raise them for more of a dual purpose type of goat. I would have a breeding pair but also breed them with my milkers. I do have people around here interested in heritage/rare types of farm animals. There is also a growing number of people interested in raising goats on a small scale, which is exciting! I'm mostly concerned with the gene pool, how their offspring generally fair and any issues that normally occur. I just don't want to get in over my head dealing with potential issues this breed may have. I think I'll start e-mail people that are registered at that sight and get some feed back! Thanks!!!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

If you can get them at a fair price I say go for it. My concern would be paying too much for them and not being able to turn a profit. Or at least break even. I love heritage breeds


----------



## Cornshloger (Jun 14, 2010)

They are asking $450 for a breeding pair. So that doesn't seem too bad. I spoke with the girl selling them and she said they have a tendency to produce double nipples. But, the ones she is selling, buck and does, do not have that. I was really interested in Spanish goats but I rarely see any for sale around here. 
She said they did just fine with the season changes of this area. They are very parasite and disease resistant. Pretty normal goatish goats otherwise. So this will be an exciting change for the spring!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's not a bad price at all. I would be concerned if you're wanting to breed them to your milkers though...possibly throwing teat issues. If the breed or breeder's herd is inclined to throw teat flaws that would be enough right there for me to pass on them as a dual purpose dairy breed or for crossing onto dairy goats. If you research the teat issues...double and spur teats can be absent and then all of a sudden appear on kids down the line. 

I'm not extremely familiar with the breed, but looking at photos...they don't seem well muscled if you were wanting to breed more dual purpose...I think i'd go with something else...not sure how many other heritage breeds are available...but just my two cents.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I know a lady in the Cloverdale/Greencastle, IN area (like 10-20 min. from my house) that raises San Clementes as well. All I've seen are pictures, but I would love to see one in person!


----------



## Cornshloger (Jun 14, 2010)

Those are some of my thoughts exactly! I'm almost leaving it up to fate now. If the goats are sold by this spring then tough luck for me. A neighbor lady has some really nice boer boer/milker crosses. So that would be the obvious choice. But those San Clemente goats have me so intrigued! I do love and need to hear the voices of reason too! That is one of the biggest mistakes I have made with raising goats. Just will nilly buying a goat without really investigating it. Then bringing home lice, or just unhealthy goats! Thank you for giving your opinions, it really puts thoughts/ideas into perspective!


----------

